# Look to purchase a Cub Cadet 7284. Looking for details



## Grizzlyman (Jul 22, 2015)

I am thinking seriously about purchasing a 7284 with 243 hours. It appears to be very clean and only used to mow a field. It has a front loader but no belly mower. I located a mid mount/belly deck which I need for my lawn. I have not been able to find much information online regarding this model other than the stats. I have not found any reviews. My main use will be mowing the lawn and moving mulch with the loader. Is this a good machine for around 6K?


----------

